# New TT owner.



## JeffG (11 mo ago)

Agreed a purchase for this Saturday of a 2015 Tdi ultra sport in grey. Only owned one other Audi a very high mileage 1994 A4. I loved that car but front suspension needed replacing far too often for comfort. I have a 4 hour drive to look at her and hopefully pick her up.
Anything in particular I should check?
Cheers Jeff


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Jeff, Welcome , hope the Ultra works out, enjoy


----------



## JeffG (11 mo ago)

Thanks guys. She’s an early mk3 with a manual box. She’s going to be a bit different to my auto 4wd Korando! Also significantly cheaper to run day to day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😀


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Jeff 
I've got a 2016 roadster Ultra in white and the only issue I've had with it is a water leak to the boot via the spoiler seal 
Not been able to do many miles in it yet but looking forward to the summer and freedom to travel 👍


----------



## JeffG (11 mo ago)

Like the roadster but I have a spoilt pug that needed a back seat. I’ll look out for the leak. Getting excited now less than 2 days. Cheers


----------

